
China proposes to let Xi Jinping extend presidency beyond 2023 - jonbaer
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-43188739
======
gerdesj
"Mr Xi's two predecessors have followed the orderly pattern of succession. But
since he came to power in 2012 he has shown a readiness to write his own
rules. ... His photo is plastered on billboards across the country and his
authorised nickname, "Papa Xi", appears in official songs."

All the usual ingredients of a dictatorship are in place.

------
gigatexal
Dupe :: [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-politics/china-
sets...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-politics/china-sets-stage-
for-xi-to-stay-in-office-indefinitely-idUSKCN1G906W)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16458419](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16458419)

